# possible to buy a seaworthy sailboat under $20000 that requires very little fix?



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

Is it possible to buy a seaworthy sailboat under $20000 that requires very little fix to start sailing or does one have to look in $60K plus range? I was looking for something around 27ft-37ft preferably full keel, but I would consider others.

Tell me some stories of incredible deals. I would love to hear them?


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

1972 Ericson 35-II


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

solarwindsailor said:


> Is it possible to buy a seaworthy sailboat under $20000 that requires very little fix to start sailing or does one have to look in $60K plus range? I was looking for something around 27ft-37ft.
> 
> Tell me some stories of incredible deals. I would love to hear them?


i bought my 1974 discovery 32 for 8k


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

Is full keel all that much more sturdy? Nice looking sailboat, but I notice fin keel. How about the water tank capacity and fuel?



Capt Len said:


> 1972 Ericson 35-II


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

Was it sail ready and how was the engine and all?

I think it is totally doable. I am not going to spend $60K on a sailboat as older boats out live people and are usually a bargain except Pacific Sea-craft which seems to not go down in price.



white74 said:


> i bought my 1974 discovery 32 for 8k


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

solarwindsailor said:


> Was it sail ready and how was the engine and all?
> 
> I think it is totally doable. I am not going to spend $60K on a sailboat as older boats out live people and are usually a bargain except Pacific Sea-craft which seems to not go down in price.


it was rigged but the inboard was shot came with an outboard 
all the sails were reasonable but many of the parts were older original and had no upgrades


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

That is still a beautiful deal for a 35ft sailboat. Did you ever put in a new engine inboard? I assume new engines cost around $3K and if yo do it yourself then maybe a bit less.



white74 said:


> it was rigged but the inboard was shot came with an outboard
> all the sails were reasonable but many of the parts were older original and had no upgrades


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

You should do some more research. A new inboard engine costs well over $3k, a bare engine is around $6-$8k, and after buying all related items and parts you are typically looking at more like $15k installed.


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

I meant if it already had everything working and the engine was the only bad part so replacing just that would not cost $15K. I think you mean the entire setup right?



Alex W said:


> You should do some more research. A new inboard engine costs well over $3k, a bare engine is around $6-$8k, and after buying all related items and parts you are typically looking at more like $15k installed.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

solarwindsailor said:


> Is it possible to buy a seaworthy sailboat under $20000 that requires very little fix to start sailing or does one have to look in $60K plus range? I was looking for something around 27ft-37ft preferably full keel, but I would consider others.
> 
> Tell me some stories of incredible deals. I would love to hear them?


This may be off the topic, but is related to the other threads that you started.

It was not clear to me what is your ultimate goal in the next two to three years in sailing. If the objectives are to want to own a sailboat (either blue water and what not), live on it, sail around the bay in the weekend and able name your own boat, and be called as a Captain, then by all means buy the boat.

If the objective to learn to sail or just love to sail off shore as much as you want in your spare time, you don't really need to buy a boat to do that. There are so many boats and boat owners need an able body to help them to sail. If you are easy going, low ego emission, and hard working, you will have plenty of opportunity to sail. Every Captain wants you on their boat.

I bet that if you buy a sailboat, you will have less opportunity to sail than without a boat. You will spend every freaking weekend fixing here and there.

I would invest that $20K and watch it grows. But that is just me.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Replacing the engine usually also involves replacing the engine controls, prop shaft, prop, stuffing box, cutlass bearing. Putting a brand new engine in an otherwise working boat normally runs about $10k if you do all of the labor yourself, and $15k if you hire it out.

This is from doing a lot of research last time I was boat shopping, and watching threads around here.

You don't need to start a new thread to ask these questions, there are a lot of well documented accounts of boat restorations to read. In general it will be cheaper to buy a used boat that is as close to the shape that you desire then to buy a worn out boat that needs a lot of restoration.


----------



## Marcaiche (Aug 30, 2014)

If you are reasonably mechanical in nature and have tools and the ability to think things through, dealing with issues on something small, like a 2 cylinder Volvo or a little Yanmar is not difficult, nor is it THAT expensive. Do it yourself and in the end you KNOW the machine and have extra cash in the cruising kitty. 
Right now I know of at least 6 capable, solid "old-school" type (full-keel with cutaway forefoot type hulls...solid and heavy hand-laid glass, sloop-rigged, etc), vessels that are well-found and have good sailing characteristics between 26 and 32 feet loa that are available around the Salish Sea (not exactly your backyard I know..)....at asking prices between $3000 and $10,000....all solid and sound, dollar differences reflect "goodies," aux power, sail inventories, and "polish." So yes, if you want to fit your boat to you and enjoy the process, a person doesn't have to spend a fortune to find a solid and already functional base to start from.

If a person wants the latest sled as touted in one of the mags full of "auto-this and electro-fantastic that," or if you pay the yard and techs to do all the work, then yes the bank account better be full. ;-)

Of course, the route I suggest isn't for everyone. I enjoy tinkering about and making improvements without spending bags of green almost as much as I enjoy sailing, so for me it works. Plus I'm of the opinion that it's the best way to truly know your boat, and if you ever get in a spot where the caca is really hittin' the fan that knowledge can pay off in spades...


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

solarwindsailor said:


> That is still a beautiful deal for a 35ft sailboat. Did you ever put in a new engine inboard? I assume new engines cost around $3K and if yo do it yourself then maybe a bit less.


planning to eventually install electric propulsion when time and $$ line up


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

Very informative. I wish I will find someone close by my home like you who would help me find and buy the right boat. I mean someone who would be a friend and not a broker or someone that would cheat me and I am not saying all brokers are "cheaters," but the goal is commission so I don't trust them.



Marcaiche said:


> If you are reasonably mechanical in nature and have tools and the ability to think things through, dealing with issues on something small, like a 2 cylinder Volvo or a little Yanmar is not difficult, nor is it THAT expensive. Do it yourself and in the end you KNOW the machine and have extra cash in the cruising kitty.
> Right now I know of at least 6 capable, solid "old-school" type (full-keel with cutaway forefoot type hulls...solid and heavy hand-laid glass, sloop-rigged, etc), vessels that are well-found and have good sailing characteristics between 26 and 32 feet loa that are available around the Salish Sea (not exactly your backyard I know..)....at asking prices between $3000 and $10,000....all solid and sound, dollar differences reflect "goodies," aux power, sail inventories, and "polish." So yes, if you want to fit your boat to you and enjoy the process, a person doesn't have to spend a fortune to find a solid and already functional base to start from.
> 
> If a person wants the latest sled as touted in one of the mags full of "auto-this and electro-fantastic that," or if you pay the yard and techs to do all the work, then yes the bank account better be full. ;-)
> ...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

solarwindsailor said:


> Is it possible to buy a seaworthy sailboat under $20000 that requires very little fix to start sailing or does one have to look in $60K plus range? I was looking for something around 27ft-37ft preferably full keel, but I would consider others.
> 
> Tell me some stories of incredible deals. I would love to hear them?


In today's market with the proliferation of often-decent mid70s-mid80s boats available I think the simple answer is a resounding "Yes".

The trick is separating the wheat from the chaff, filtering sellers' unrealistic expectations, and knowing what red flags to look for as you shop.

Unless you really have solid, realistic intentions of crossing oceans (and even if you do) I'd not get fixated on full keel boats. But that's just me....


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

Which other hull types can I look out for besides full keel?



Faster said:


> In today's market with the proliferation of often-decent mid70s-mid80s boats available I think the simple answer is a resounding "Yes".
> 
> The trick is separating the wheat from the chaff, filtering sellers' unrealistic expectations, and knowing what red flags to look for as you shop.
> 
> Unless you really have solid, realistic intentions of crossing oceans (and even if you do) I'd not get fixated on full keel boats. But that's just me....


----------



## Marcaiche (Aug 30, 2014)

Solar,

Both Rockdawg and Faster offered most excellent advice....

The type of boat I referenced is what I have always preferred, but it might not be the right boat for YOU.

Go sailing with different folks...club racing hones your skills (I'm not into it, but I will admit the point). Make a few friends at the marina and crew on the fast boats and the slow boats...best way to learn before you leap...

Walk the docks and introduce yourself...offer to lend a hand at the grunt work. The nice, hi-toney marinas are great...then go find the more out-of-the-way ones that aren't so shiny. Look for the old guy/gal with the solid boat that gets used that is devoid of the latest gadgets and foo-fer-all. Folks like that are the ones who know what works, who know how to fix what quits working, and who may be willing to share that knowledge...once you figure out if they prefer donuts or rum and bring it along...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

solarwindsailor said:


> Which other hull types can I look out for besides full keel?


Why, exactly, do you think you want a full keel style of boat?

For the average coastal daysailing/weekend cruising and even longer summer stints many a full keel boat will need half a gale to get going, be a bear to dock in close quarters, esp in reverse, and as such be rather frustrating to sail in typical summer light air situations - meaning you may as well buy a trawler since you'll be motoring a lot  - And I know some people love their FK boats, are not in a hurry, some of them sail pretty well, etc etc... but generally, that's my take.

Yes, a full keel heavy displacement boat can better handle provisioning for a 30 day passage.. they have to be able to! But is that really what your intended usage will entail??

A sturdy fin keel built from a reputable builder will sail circles around a FK boat, reward your sail trim efforts with responsive results, you'll sail more often. As a coastal cruiser you'll rarely 'need' to provision for more than a week or so. IMO it's simply 'more fun'.

Also there are plenty of boats that fall into the middle, long chord fins with substantial skeg-hung rudders that trade off some the pros and cons of either of the other two. Bob Perry's Passport 40 is such a boat.. well out of your budget but a good example.

And since plan A ought to be to avoid hitting things, the alleged FK's ability to better absorb the results of such mishaps is, again IMO, overrated.


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

My intention is for ocean crossings.

So would fin keel be okay too for ocean crossings?



Faster said:


> Why, exactly, do you think you want a full keel style of boat?
> 
> For the average coastal daysailing/weekend cruising and even longer summer stints many a full keel boat will need half a gale to get going, be a bear to dock in close quarters, esp in reverse, and as such be rather frustrating to sail in typical summer light air situations - meaning you may as well buy a trawler since you'll be motoring a lot  - And I know some people love their FK boats, are not in a hurry, some of them sail pretty well, etc etc... but generally, that's my take.
> 
> ...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

For some, it's just fine

http://www.nealalexander.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/ben38.pdf


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

I just found bilge keel type boats and looks like they can stand upright on their keels.

Won't the little fins crack or break? Is this safe?



Faster said:


> For some, it's just fine
> 
> http://www.nealalexander.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/ben38.pdf


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

solarwindsailor said:


> Which other hull types can I look out for besides full keel?


Anything but. Just kidding.

I've recently sailed both a bristol 32 and a Catalina 30.

Two totally different hull shapes.

If you are going to be doing long slow passages no higher than a beam reach the full keel which only one manufacturer is currently making is what you want.

If you intend to sail to weather and/or navigate tight docks in a marina that is not the boat boat you want.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

solarwindsailor said:


> Is it possible to buy a seaworthy sailboat under $20000 that requires very little fix to start sailing or does one have to look in $60K plus range? I was looking for something around 27ft-37ft preferably full keel, but I would consider others.
> 
> Tell me some stories of incredible deals. I would love to hear them?


Mine is ready to cruise! 15K takes it all Boat is ready to cruise, wheeled cradle and walker bay 8ft sailing dink with rig. It's on the boats for sale section here.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

solarwindsailor said:


> I just found bilge keel type boats and looks like they can stand upright on their keels.
> 
> Won't the little fins crack or break? Is this safe?


You REALLY need to go and do as Rockdawg and others suggested.. get out, find rides on all kinds of boats.

Take out some books on yacht design from the library and get a better idea of what's involved in boat design.. btw most (but not all) bilge keelers are steel or aluminum, although in Britain with it's many drying 'mud harbours' twin keels are more the norm than elsewhere. Check our Westerly Yachts as one example.

"Little fins cracking"?? I surely hope not!!


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

I could not find your listing.



deniseO30 said:


> Mine is ready to cruise! 15K takes it all Boat is ready to cruise, wheeled cradle and walker bay 8ft sailing dink with rig. It's on the boats for sale section here.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

When I read your first (?) post not too long ago, I thought to myself. Hey, this is refreshing. Unlike most of the young men and women come on board. This young man is different, he has gotten all his ducks in a row, got his degree, worked hard, learned some good skills, and importantly has saved some money. With hard work and luck, he will have a good future.

With weeks passed, this same young man caught a boat buying bug. What happened.??..... hahahaha



solarwindsailor said:


> Which other hull types can I look out for besides full keel?


With you question, I can tell that you are not ready. Slow down and do more homework and get you feet wet, sail until you get seasick and put on a patch, and sail even more. I did not say that you can't go out to look at boats, but just don't buy it. Hold on to your cash. There are plenty of boats to buy when you are ready.

I have never owned a keel boat, not because I can't afford it. It is because it is not my time. I am too busy to have my own, but I can manage to sail 5 to 6 long voyages (>800 nm each ) a year. If it were my son, that is what I would tell him in my strongest tone. I have mentored no least than 10 young men and women from Freshman year to Med or Law school. Never let the emotion take over your decision.

Good luck.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

There are a lot of incredible deals to be had in the places I call the ports of broken dreams. Hawaii is one, as is the lagoon in St Martin, boat yards in St Lucia, Grenada and Trinidad, just to name a few. These are places where the boats of sailors whose dreams were dashed by the reality of cruising have come to rest, and need to be sold, very badly. Most have absolutely nothing wrong with them, (the wife missed the grand babies, the guy found he got seasick, or someone got ill, etc.) other than the fact that they are sitting, unloved and unattended. So if you search carefully, and have some knowledge of what you are seeking and how to appraise a boat (before making an offer, which is conditional to a professional survey), you could find the deal of a lifetime, NEARLY ready to sail away. I hope we see you down here soon, on your own boat, because that is the best way to go sailing.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Is it possible? Certainly. The real question is how much time and effort (not to mention expense) do you want to put into the effort? And you're a lot more likely to end up with 
buyer's remorse, if you focus on a "sail-away" boat.


----------



## Green Eyes (Aug 19, 2012)

Bristol 32 ketch in Southern MD
Make me an offer:
Bristol 32 Sailboat - Green Eyes


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

solarwindsailor said:


> My intention is for ocean crossings.
> 
> So would fin keel be okay too for ocean crossings?


Ocean crossings???

plan on another 20 k for refitting, emergency gear, etc. new rigging, sails etc..

Not to sound rude, but from the questions you are asking.. coastal and bay sailing may be the more prudent approach to your dreams.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

Why cross an ocean? You have a decent budget for a good 25 year-old coastal sailor and you are located within an hour's drive of one of the best coastal sailing areas of the country. Build your sailing resume at home, see how much trouble you can get in within a VHF call to BoatUS Tow, and then start sailing with some experienced off-shore sailors. Then think about whether you want to captain across oceans yourself.

E.


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

Some really good info on this site:
Mahina Expedition - Selecting A Boat for Offshore Cruising

Denise, have you picked out your next boat?


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

To the original poster, I am also a big dreamer, with huge aspirations of going abroad. 

But like you, I am fortunate enough to be close to many great sailing areas. There is nothing wrong with getting a nice mid-sized boat to learn on. You might find that you enjoy your own back yard more than you thought.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

FirstCandC said:


> Some really good info on this site:
> Mahina Expedition - Selecting A Boat for Offshore Cruising
> 
> Denise, have you picked out your next boat?


If I even am able to sell my boat. fix the few projects in my house, and sell that, there is a slight possibility I may relocate to South central TN near the TN river.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

deniseO30 said:


> plan on another 20 k for refitting, emergency gear, etc. new rigging, sails etc..


The problem is for an old boat, you can put as much as money into her, you won't get back. So $20K boat and put another $20K in, it is still a $20 K boat.

Be wise and work out all scenarios and play what if's.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

capta said:


> There are a lot of incredible deals to be had in the places I call the ports of broken dreams. Hawaii is one, as is the lagoon in St Martin, boat yards in St Lucia, Grenada and Trinidad, just to name a few. These are places where the boats of sailors whose dreams were dashed by the reality of cruising have come to rest, and need to be sold, very badly. Most have absolutely nothing wrong with them, (the wife missed the grand babies, the guy found he got seasick, or someone got ill, etc.) other than the fact that they are sitting, unloved and unattended. So if you search carefully, and have some knowledge of what you are seeking and how to appraise a boat (before making an offer, which is conditional to a professional survey), you could find the deal of a lifetime, NEARLY ready to sail away. I hope we see you down here soon, on your own boat, because that is the best way to go sailing.


You know I have heard this but most of the listings I have seen are not good buys and often after sitting in the tropics a season or two they can get nasty quick. Though there is a nice Kelly Peterson 44 in the far Pacific for around 50 grand but that is really far! The more common listings I are in the islands seem over priced. Perhaps you are talking about ones not listed with brokers.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

Non-broker, craigslist etc... Sometimes a walk to a dock I have seen sale signs, but not listed anywhere in the internet. Just the right timing and circumstances, and I think one could land a nice deal. It is always possible. Someone who bought a boat for $60K may let it go for $20K. Just depends how wealthy the owner is, if he dislikes sailing now, how fast he wants to get rid of the boat, if he wants high return on the boat or simply does not care about the money and would rather someone have it who really would use it and enjoy it. There are good hearted folks out there, I believe. Life time deals do come true. Luck is out there 



miatapaul said:


> You know I have heard this but most of the listings I have seen are not good buys and often after sitting in the tropics a season or two they can get nasty quick. Though there is a nice Kelly Peterson 44 in the far Pacific for around 50 grand but that is really far! The more common listings I are in the islands seem over priced. Perhaps you are talking about ones not listed with brokers.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

I agree. Right time at the right place in your own neighborhood, you can snatch a good deal from perhaps a recent widow who passionately hates his sailboat because he spent all their money and time working on the boat before he passed away. A boat is so personal. Even it is a great deal, you must compromise a lot to buy that said boat.

A deal of the century in BVI or Hawaii is not a good deal if you are in Virgina. The more you are clear on your objective/goal for your immediately future usage and more boat knowledge, you will have more confidence in your decision.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

rockDAWG said:


> I agree. Right time at the right place in your own neighborhood, you can snatch a good deal from perhaps a recent widow who passionately hates his sailboat because he spent all their money and time working on the boat before he passed away. A boat is so personal. Even it is a great deal, you must compromise a lot to buy that said boat.
> A deal of the century in BVI or Hawaii is not a good deal if you are in Virgina. The more you are clear on your objective/goal for your immediately future usage and more boat knowledge, you will have more confidence in your decision.


Wasn't it you Mr. Dawg, just last week, hawking "One amazing boat - grab her now" in PANAMA, but today "A deal of the century in BVI or Hawaii is not a good deal if you are in Virgina" is your advice. Wow, buddy, really?
Why is it OK for you to suggest a boat in Panama (one of the worst places on earth to store a boat), but when someone else suggests some places down island, you feel their advice is foolish?
That "recent widow who passionately hates his sailboat" does exist, I'm sure, but what are the chances of it happening anywhere near where the OP is, anytime soon? I suppose if someone had YEARS to wait, that great deal could be found in their back yard.
However, we see these deals every single month in the Caribbean Compass, in the boat yards we walk past or through. They aren't mythical or garbage boats and some haven't even been neglected, yet. And these are proven blue water boats, because I'd pretty much bet you that each and every one got where it is now, by crossing at least some part of an ocean. 
I can't imagine a greater adventure than picking up a 20k boat for 8 or 10k and sailing it through the islands to wherever one might choose to settle as a liveaboard for a time. Even if it does cost a couple of grand in transportation and lodging to find the right boat, in the islands.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

capta said:


> Wasn't it you Mr. Dawg, just last week, hawking "One amazing boat - grab her now" in PANAMA, but today "A deal of the century in BVI or Hawaii is not a good deal if you are in Virgina" is your advice. Wow, buddy, really?...


I may be way off base but wasn't that thread a little bit tongue in cheek? Could be wrong.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

My 2 cents......yes you can find a great boat for $20k or less, as others have already said, and there are multiple ways of approaching the search for that boat. In my case, I was looking for the "perfect boat" for $20k or less, and I enjoyed about a year of walking docks, looking at Yachtworld, pestering the local brokers, sailing on other people's boats. I dreamed of sailing across the Atlantic to the Med or around the Capes on my hidden gem of a boat.......but every time I found one I thought was "it" there was always some detail that led to say "no that's not the one" and move on.

Eventually I realized that although I was enjoying the search I was letting the unrealistic dream of getting a once in a lifetime deal on the perfect boat stand in the way of actually owning my own boat. I decided to "settle" for a good boat at a good price, and have never regretted the choice to pay asking price ($16k - virtually my entire life savings at the time) for a good old boat that I could enjoy time sailing on immediately. I've put a couple of thousand miles and spent countless hours sailing up and down the Florida east coast and Keys her despite her numerous flaws. Along the way I've tried to learn about navigation, seamanship, boat repair and maintenance, staying awake on watch through the night, cooking on a small stove in a big seaway, and all the other things a sailor needs to know before setting off to cross an ocean.

This old Endeavour won't ever actually take me around the Capes, but that doesn't mean I can't sit in the cockpit with a glass of port and the wheel in my hand and dream..............

So, yeah, you can find a seaworthy boat for under $20k, and you can have great fun and adventures with it. Just don't let your dreams get in the way of actually doing it.


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

Excellent feedback. I really appreciate it. I was searching more on dangerous floating containers in the middle of the ocean plus other dangers. I think I am not going to risk my life too far out there. I will just sail close by home but preferably more on other folks boat to learn and give them a hand. I will also be doing the basic keel boat lesson soon. I already have the free boat safety course Fish and wild game offer which was really helpful. I am in no rush to buy a boat, but I am eager to learn and join as a crew on a boat close by home. I finally found a club and they invited me to their open house  Now all I have to do is make a good impression.

Overall, I love the sailing community. This is the first forum in my life that people are sane and courteous, but perhaps most of us are educated and older, and I think certain personality folks love to sail is what makes the conversations good here. :laugher

On the other-hand, other forums have profanity, arguing etc...

I think sea people have a peacefulness in their mind/philosophy, nonchalant and just relaxed.

But your point is correct. The deals are around, and I won't be looking for perfect, but more of solid built hull that is functional. However, I will stay away from rotting wood, burnt out engine and holes in the boat.



bigdogandy said:


> My 2 cents......yes you can find a great boat for $20k or less, as others have already said, and there are multiple ways of approaching the search for that boat. In my case, I was looking for the "perfect boat" for $20k or less, and I enjoyed about a year of walking docks, looking at Yachtworld, pestering the local brokers, sailing on other people's boats. I dreamed of sailing across the Atlantic to the Med or around the Capes on my hidden gem of a boat.......but every time I found one I thought was "it" there was always some detail that led to say "no that's not the one" and move on.
> 
> Eventually I realized that although I was enjoying the search I was letting the unrealistic dream of getting a once in a lifetime deal on the perfect boat stand in the way of actually owning my own boat. I decided to "settle" for a good boat at a good price, and have never regretted the choice to pay asking price ($16k - virtually my entire life savings at the time) for a good old boat that I could enjoy time sailing on immediately. I've put a couple of thousand miles and spent countless hours sailing up and down the Florida east coast and Keys her despite her numerous flaws. Along the way I've tried to learn about navigation, seamanship, boat repair and maintenance, staying awake on watch through the night, cooking on a small stove in a big seaway, and all the other things a sailor needs to know before setting off to cross an ocean.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptnBry (Aug 9, 2014)

i saved up 100K in cash (stayed at Starving Student level while earning real $$). Bought a 10K boat to rebuild to my specs. Took off blue water, got hammered in 65kts wind (USCG said so). Boat did fine (me, i have a higher threshold now). 3 cruises solo to Mexico & back. So 20K for totally setup boat, 80k in investments=live off interest/dividends. Experienced cruiser say, more cash flow is better than a bigger boat. Rawson 30, Spectra Water maker, 450W solar, new diesel, ALL new tanks. RADAR, C.A.R.D, new dink/8hp, sails, massive anchors. go cheap, go now!


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

Amazing

What year make and model?



CaptnBry said:


> i saved up 100K in cash (stayed at Starving Student level while earning real $$). Bought a 10K boat to rebuild to my specs. Took off blue water, got hammered in 65kts wind (USCG said so). Boat did fine (me, i have a higher threshold now). 3 cruises solo to Mexico & back. So 20K for totally setup boat, 80k in investments=live off interest/dividends. Experienced cruiser say, more cash flow is better than a bigger boat. Rawson 30, Spectra Water maker, 450W solar, new diesel, ALL new tanks. RADAR, C.A.R.D, new dink/8hp, sails, massive anchors. go cheap, go now!


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Heh, Heh, what a novel approach to boat buying – First scan the daily obituaries. The reality is all estate/trust assets need to be accounted for and appraised prior to dissolution – this includes boats. My experience has been estate boats get offered at their appraised value. Not much chance of buying at a deep discount. I know of single instance where an estate boat had sold for far below “market value”. The owner had died on the boat and it was a week before his body was discovered. The sole heir sold the boat “as is”, leaving the new owner to deal with the smells and the mess.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

GeorgeB said:


> I know of single instance where an estate boat had sold for far below "market value". The owner had died on the boat and it was a week before his body was discovered. The sole heir sold the boat "as is", leaving the new owner to deal with the smells and the mess.


That sounds like the premise for a great horror movie. Dead Calm II, maybe.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

That's why I keep my zombie insurance on the boat up to date.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

DRFerron said:


> I may be way off base but wasn't that thread a little bit tongue in cheek? Could be wrong.


I didn't take it that way. I took it more as Mr. Dawg's attempt to get into selling boats, since the demand for his services as crew seem to be waning.


----------



## CaptnBry (Aug 9, 2014)

solarwindsailor said:


> Amazing
> 
> What year make and model?


She's a Rawson 30, '60s model.
super strong, full keel, low maint, and unique in that nothing can really age; There is no "core"; all solid hand-laid 'glass. All tanks are easily replaced. no inaccessible gaps (like an insert interior) , everything is replaceable by most handymen. So thick and strong, they are simply towed off the beach, when others go to scrap, after the worst of disasters.
Or more realistically, "able to absorb a few mistakes" - like sailing into a rock at full speed; no worries, I know :laugher


----------



## Lochmoigh (Aug 28, 2014)

deniseO30 said:


> If I even am able to sell my boat. fix the few projects in my house, and sell that, there is a slight possibility I may relocate to South central TN near the TN river.


Below Nashville area, or closer to Chattanooga? I am curious as a TN native, what would bring you here?


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

capta said:


> Wasn't it you Mr. Dawg, just last week, hawking "One amazing boat - grab her now" in PANAMA, but today "A deal of the century in BVI or Hawaii is not a good deal if you are in Virgina" is your advice. Wow, buddy, really?
> Why is it OK for you to suggest a boat in Panama (one of the worst places on earth to store a boat), but when someone else suggests some places down island, you feel their advice is foolish?
> That "recent widow who passionately hates his sailboat" does exist, I'm sure, but what are the chances of it happening anywhere near where the OP is, anytime soon? I suppose if someone had YEARS to wait, that great deal could be found in their back yard.
> However, we see these deals every single month in the Caribbean Compass, in the boat yards we walk past or through. They aren't mythical or garbage boats and some haven't even been neglected, yet. And these are proven blue water boats, because I'd pretty much bet you that each and every one got where it is now, by crossing at least some part of an ocean.
> I can't imagine a greater adventure than picking up a 20k boat for 8 or 10k and sailing it through the islands to wherever one might choose to settle as a liveaboard for a time. Even if it does cost a couple of grand in transportation and lodging to find the right boat, in the islands.


It is rather simple because one shoe doesn't fit all.

There are many factors that will influence my decision. OP's situation is different from most of us. He is young and has plenty opportunity to make his fortune and do his sailing. A year or two delay has no impact on his sailing enjoyment. The Learning and building a foundation to excel are more important. The learning also includes sailing and storm tactics.

Learning from other captain in their boat is much more efficient than on your own. The captain knows their boat and knows what to do in a bad situation. You can also have a good discussion with him after the storm passed. Learning storm tactics is inefficient or even dangerous to learn on your own boat. You learn much faster from other people's boat with the experience of the captain. You learn all the do's and don'ts form the captain, followed a good discussion after the storm has passed.

Actually I enjoy Panama more than many the windward islands of Caribbean. I don't have negative view of Panama. More importantly, the people in Panama welcome Americans. There are only a handful countries like U.S. I think Panama City is a great City and very metropolitan, everything is cheap and abundant.

If the boats are so cheap down where you are, you should buy them all and sail them back to U.S. Many do house flipping, you can do sailboat flipping. I am just sayin.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

rockDAWG said:


> If the boats are so cheap down where you are, you should buy them all and sail them back to U.S. Many do house flipping, you can do sailboat flipping. I am just sayin.


Thank you very much for your career advice. However, parroting posts on here is not what I would consider a solid foundation for giving advice or an alternative for actual experience. Just sayin.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Lochmoigh said:


> Below Nashville area, or closer to Chattanooga? I am curious as a TN native, what would bring you here?


SE of Nashville Clifton area. It's a stretch to say "maybe" at this point. I have family in Chattanooga


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

deniseO30 said:


> SE of Nashville Clifton area. It's a stretch to say "maybe" at this point. I have family in Chattanooga


Chattanooga would be very happy to have you denise!


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

capta said:


> Thank you very much for your career advice. However, parroting posts on here is not what I would consider a solid foundation for giving advice or an alternative for actual experience. Just sayin.


You need to chill and have fun, after all it is the internet.


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

rockDAWG said:


> You need to chill and have fun, after all it is the internet.


Dang, you took the high ground. I was hoping for a cat fight.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

clip68 said:


> Dang, you took the high ground. I was hoping for a cat fight.


Sooooo, are you telling me that you enjoy cat fight? 

Edited: 
Capta's question is reasonable and did not appear to be a troll question. It deserved to answer properly.

Now, you are on my radar screen, I will be watching you.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

solarwindsailor said:


> Is it possible to buy a seaworthy sailboat under $20000 that requires very little fix to start sailing or does one have to look in $60K plus range? I was looking for something around 27ft-37ft preferably full keel, but I would consider others.
> 
> Tell me some stories of incredible deals. I would love to hear them?


I sound like a broken record but the two I know that can go anywhere, and are cheap are the albin vega 27 and the tayana 37.
The vega can be had for under 10K the tayana 37 for under 20K


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

A Tayana 37 for under $20k??


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

UnionPacific said:


> I sound like a broken record but the two I know that can go anywhere, and are cheap are the albin vega 27 and the tayana 37.
> The vega can be had for under 10K the tayana 37 for under 20K


I would guess that any Tayana 37 that could be had for under $20K would require just a tad more than "_very little_ fixing "...


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

FirstCandC said:


> A Tayana 37 for under $20k??


depends what your definition of very little is.
I have seen them listed with leaking teak for under 20K.
I could rip a teak deck off, epoxy impregnate the core, and awlgrip the surface with non-skid in 2 weeks of work. Or take my time, fix the teak deck, impregnate the core with epoxy, and replace the caulk in about 18 months of very limited work with much enjoyment.

this one claims to be good to go for 40K. taking offers
1979 Tayana 37' Cutter sailboat for sale in Rhode Island


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Alex W said:


> You should do some more research. A new inboard engine costs well over $3k, a bare engine is around $6-$8k, and after buying all related items and parts you are typically looking at more like $15k installed.


You can install a new kubota engine for under $5K all in. Engines do not have to be marine retrofitted, you can use a keel cooler, and ceramic coatings.


----------



## Marcaiche (Aug 30, 2014)

Of course, a person can go the ultra-cheap route. I know of a Bristol 26 (1966 vintage) that's basically sound, sails and rig are OK, no aux though. Guy was asking $1700 I think. Actually considered taking a few days and going down to SF Bay with the pickup and trailer and bringing her home. Be more fun to sail her back to the Salish Sea, but don't have the time to do it right now when ya include a week or whatever to check her over. Would make a nice winter project...hmmm...I better not think about it anymore or will be hitching up and heading south in the morning... ;-)


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

I've been looking very seriously for over 3 years now, I don't think I've ever seen a Tayana 37 for less than the high 20s, and even then you are in for a BIG project. I did see a Valiant 32 in the bay area a couple months ago with a new engine, for a song. I think he started at 16k, dropped to 14k, had it hauled and found all the blisters on the bottom and ended up asking for 8k...or trades. I almost bought it....glad I didn't as I found mine a week later. I guess my point is, they are out there....but you gotta be diligent, tenacious, and ready.


----------



## Pendragon35 (Jun 26, 2014)

I bought a 1965 Alberg 35 for $20K last July. 500 hours on a Yanmar 3gm30 that runs perfectly; I've replaced the impeller in the water pump. The boat looks great inside; a former owner had done some cabin modifications including putting in a beautiful chart table. The previous owner works on boat electronics, so the wiring is all labeled and done well. Three house batteries, 1 starter battery, inverter; stand alone a/c unit that we can mount and unmount on a forward hatch. No refrigeration other than ice box but it came with an ice maker. 

The sails are... used. The main is a bit baggy; furling 130% yankee cut jib needs to have the cover repaired. MUch of the running rigging needs replacement but it's usable. Four Barient 22's (non-self-tailing) I get to tear apart and grease. Lots of "little projects" but we had her out on the Patapsco River a few times this summer. My wife is learning to sail, I'm learning to sail a big boat and we are having a great time.

The PO is a close friend, he didn't so much sell his boat as adopt her out. So we've had the benefit of his advice/counsel/teaching all summer. Don't know if you read this but if so, thank you James. 

She has some skid marks on her sides, but overall she looks great. She needs to be hauled to have her bottom cleaned. And I'm guessing the seacock to the head is frozen in the closed position so that may have to be worked on. Like I said, small projects but yes, you can find a boat at that price point. One way is endlessly searching and then doing the survey thing. Ours was to find a friend who loved his boat and wanted a good home for her and then convincing him we'd take care of her.

One thing about older boats: they don't have the space newer ones have. Our dockmates have a Catalina 36; it's like a whole condo compared to ours. WE have a nice little galley with a two burner Origo non-pressurized stove and an ice box; they have a full kitchen. We have a starboard settee you can sleep on, complete with a lee cloth, and a port settee that you can just curl up on; not quite half width forward double my wife and I barely fit in. So we won't be cruising with four other couples. On the other hand, I don't WANT to cruise with two other couples. 

So really... the question isn't can you buy a boat in this size range for $20K...it's... can you get what you need to accomplish what you want. What we wanted was day sailing with friends, a nice marina to relax in, a boat we could cruise for a couple weeks to a month on the Chesapeake, maybe take to New England some summer. We definitely got that.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Pendragon35 said:


> ....
> One thing about older boats: they don't have the space newer ones have. Our dockmates have a Catalina 36; it's like a whole condo compared to ours. ......


Nice post, Pendragon, and congrats.

It may be a bit unfair to compare an Alberg 30 to a Catalina 36, the C30 would be better but still, both those boats are arguably the roomiest boats of their era and size.

Today's new boats are indeed MUCH roomier than the older crop but every time we go aboard one while we marvel at the space, when you start looking for where you'd store 'stuff' they are mostly woefully lacking, all that 'space' is usually at the expense of good storage cubbies etc.

Our boat's interior is comfortable, but relatively tight, and we have crazy amounts of storage space behind and above settees, behind the head, and in our aft cabin. The new boats push the settees out to the hull, leaving little space for storage but a dance floor for a cabin sole (Which, incidentally, if no proper handholds are provided only makes for a long way to fall in a seaway heeled 25 degrees!!)


----------



## Lochmoigh (Aug 28, 2014)

UnionPacific said:


> You can install a new kubota engine for under $5K all in. Engines do not have to be marine retrofitted, you can use a keel cooler, and ceramic coatings.


As someone who works in Coatings (manufacture) I can attest to wanting to use them in a sailboat I buy.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Lochmoigh said:


> As someone who works in Coatings (manufacture) I can attest to wanting to use them in a sailboat I buy.


That was the first thing I thought about when I saw exhaust risers were disintegrating and ruining engines, why did they not coat them, inside and out, with ceramics? When I replace mine, it will be coated before its installed.


----------



## Lochmoigh (Aug 28, 2014)

UnionPacific said:


> That was the first thing I thought about when I saw exhaust risers were disintegrating and ruining engines, why did they not coat them, inside and out, with ceramics? When I replace mine, it will be coated before its installed.


If you want some names of applicators PM me.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Lochmoigh said:


> If you want some names of applicators PM me.


not going to happen for 2 years, ours is fine, I will replace before we start a circumnavigation.


----------



## Lochmoigh (Aug 28, 2014)

UnionPacific said:


> not going to happen for 2 years, ours is fine, I will replace before we start a circumnavigation.


no worries. if you want any help at that time, lmk.


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

So here is a really good question since the topic is about boats under $20K.

So if one looked at this listing http://www.boats.com/boats/search/b...&sfm=false&bclint=0&Ns=PBoat_sortByPriceAsc|0 , are all these boats high repair and too much to fix because they are pretty much under $20K? My point is does one really have to spend $60K plus; I thing not like others have mentioned unless one is wanting to make Dead Calm 2: No Escape or Captain Ron 2 I'm Back, or even perhaps All is Lost For Sure Part 2. (Made those titles up for part 2 of these musics 

here the link


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Solar - you may well find a boat in there that doesn't need a tremendous amount of work to get it into safe sailing condition - the 35 in Hingham, MA and the 29.9 in Annapolis both look like their previous owner's took care of them - but any boat is going to require a lot of work to keep it in safe sailing shape.

The best way to know is to go look at some of these yourself because I can tell you from experience the pictures in the ads don't always tell the whole story!


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

You can totally find a boat you can sail anywhere for under $20,000. It's been done many times. This is a good time to buy. Especially probably at the end of the season on Chesapeake. I would guess boats are selling for less, or at least less often as winter approaches.

Don't buy one with a blown inboard though. There are plenty of good boats out there that you don't have to go that route. It hasn't been talked about since the beginning of the post, but that was one of my criteria for boat buying. A good engine, since that can be such a significant expense.

I also advocate buying a boat for what you one day want to do. I have learned that it's a pain in the ass to buy temporary boats, and get them all ready to sail the way I like them, only to have to put that effort into doing it all over again. 

So buy a boat for where you see yourself in five years, and hopefully in five years you will be a master of your boat, know the ins and outs, and how to fix everything, and slowly spread out the upgrading cost over time.

Just don't look for a fixer upper. Look for something ready to sail, so you spend your time sailing and not fixing. I think the skills of the skipper are the most important, and you build those by having a boat you can take out anytime.


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

Ahoy there!

This is what I was wanting to hear, and knew it is possible since other stories have confirmed.

Yes, I totally agree about the engine. I thought they cost around $3K to $8K. Yes maybe, but I saw prices in the $15K -$20 and that's not counting labor. So I think it depends on a lot; used or new and if one is doing the fix themself. I think it is best to get a boat you already know what you will use it for like bahamas trips, florida, nyc for july 4th , and perhaps once enough experience and refitting/rigging then maybe ocean crossing, but I think I am just going to stick to USA as overseas is dangerous. As the laws in other countries are way more twisted. Then you got pirates etc... floating containers and if you hit one of those in the middle of the night, BAM and one can disappear.

I also wanted to say I really like Bristol Sailboats. Looks like best bank for your buck!

So I have some specific Questions:

1. So how often do engines give folks a problem and how often do you have to spend huge bucks on it; not counting normal maintenance like oil changes/filters.

2. Bottom of the boat issues. How often one must pain it/wax etc... or what is the normal hull maintenance routine? I know to clean off weeds and algae one can buy scuba gear and jump down underneath to scrub with a large SOS brush and saves big $$$, but eventually one will have to pull out the water to paint the hull which I heard every 2 years, but some do it 3 years. I even heard every 5 years.

3. Is an outboard worth it in addition to the inboard? If yes, what size in horsepower would be sufficient for a sailboat size of 30ft-35ft?



northoceanbeach said:


> You can totally find a boat you can sail anywhere for under $20,000. It's been done many times. This is a good time to buy. Especially probably at the end of the season on Chesapeake. I would guess boats are selling for less, or at least less often as winter approaches.
> 
> Don't buy one with a blown inboard though. There are plenty of good boats out there that you don't have to go that route. It hasn't been talked about since the beginning of the post, but that was one of my criteria for boat buying. A good engine, since that can be such a significant expense.
> 
> ...


----------



## KismetP362 (Nov 6, 2006)

So, I can take a stab at some of your questions. This is just because I have done and dealt with some of the issues you’ve brought up.
As to the cruising area, you should set expanding goals. Don’t jump from “learning to sail” directly to “Crossing Oceans” you’ll miss all of the, hitting rocks, neighbor’s anchor drags and bumps you in the night, morning coffee with the same neighbor, slipping amongst the islands to get to a beach on the other side, visit to a busy marina, silent anchor in a deserted inlet, etc. 

1.	Engines are mechanical/electrical monsters that live in a salty and vibration heavy environment. On a sail boat, they are usually under used and when used, are not run up hot enough or long enough to be considered “good” use. by nature, they are always having problems. I keep a kit of common fail items like impellers, thermostat, gaskets, filters, belts and all tools needed to do that work to include socket sets, multi-meter, impeller puller, etc on board at all times. I’m not one to default to a call to sea tow. We are better than motorboats, we have at least two forms of propulsion.

2.	Scuba is scuba, not a simple maintenance function of owning a sailboat. You will be 2k into lessons + gear. I dive for fun and occasionally scrub the boat but it’s not fun. I did see a good thread on here about a hooka setup you would be better off going with. As to painting the boat, yes, it’s aptly called bottom paint and can run you anywhere from $70 per gallon to $250+ per gallon, (my 36' fin keeled Pearson takes 1.5 gallons). The cost difference is in performance and longevity. Yearly vs. 2 year vs. 5 year but it depends on water temp and your habits. (more motion (sailing) means less growth. {lesson here: sail more, scrub less})

3.	Up there in #1, I mentioned “at least” two forms of propulsion, I almost always have 3. Inboard, sails, and our 10hp on the RIB I tow. It’s splashy and slows us down a touch but what fun is sailing to amazing deserted islands when you can’t get the last 20 yards from ship to shore? (in Maine, swimming isn’t an option for Wife + kids) With kids and gear, we are overflowing our 11’ RIB. I lived with a row boat (8’ glass tub) and it was an awesome character builder. Upgrades happen after character building complete: (Defender for an Achillies Hypalon + Tohatsu 9.8hp 4strk= $5k-ish new)

End all beat all, I live and sail by simple rules:
1-	Plan for the worst and hope for the best.
2-	Keep it simple.
3-	Have fun in everything you do
4-	Keep the drama to a minimum.
(With kids, I often fail in #4 but they make up for it with #3)


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

KismetP362 said:


> 2.	Scuba is scuba, not a simple maintenance function of owning a sailboat. You will be 2k into lessons + gear. I dive for fun and occasionally scrub the boat but it's not fun. I did see a good thread on here about a hooka setup you would be better off going with.


I am afraid your encouraging people to use a hooka without a certification?
A proper course, and some used diving gear(with a new regulator) will be less then $1000


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

A mask and snorkle (30 bucks?) is all you need to maintain your bottom. It's easy to dive and scrub a hull if the water is warm enough. I can't imagine lugging scuba gear around just for that purpose.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Solarwindsailor, here are a few things I have learned from 14 years cruising the first 7 on your sort of budget.

First of all at the bottom end of the market there are a great many boats around and not that many buyers. Some boats have sat for years and have a lot of deferred maintenance, factor this in carefully but a boat that is green on the outside and black on the inside could be cleaned up and new seat covers made on a 25 dollar Goodwill sewing machine sitting under a palm tree. Look for a good running engine preferably a diesel walk away from any boat needing a new engine. A good mast is essential rigging and sails are consumables. Rerigging a boat is not a big deal at $2 a foot for the wire. Norseman fittings can be reused.There are a lot of used hank on headsails around at low prices so although a roller furler is a nice thing to have you can cruise happily with hank ons. Don't get fixated on a particular boat or make almost any boat will do if it is in reasonable condition.

Like this one http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/1984/Catalina-Cat-30-2633285/Charleston/MA/United-States#.VDXxH77D_IU asking 10 k might take 8. Add some solar a dink an ob for the dink and couple of headsails and you will have cash to spare.

Engine maintenance oil and filter once a year, put a pressure drop gauge on your diesel filter and change when required. I do mine about once every 5 years but both my boats have started with brand new hence clean tanks. Raw water impellers are often changed annually I don't bother but always carry a spare and know how to change it.

Cleaning the bottom. 8" stainless scraper on an eight foot pole snorkel gear and I clean mine from the surface with no diving. About 20 - 30 minutes a side for a 44 ft boat. As I am an old fart I have a rest between sides. I haul my boat annually and apply 3.5 gallons of the best antifouling I can buy. But I cruise in an area where the fouling is very bad.

You will need a dinghy and if you have an outboard for it you can use this to move the big boat if needs be with a hip tow. A Tohatsu 3.5 hp will move a 35 ft at surprising speed in calm conditions, it is not going to push it into a big head wind and sea. It is also really crap at stopping the big boat in a hurry.


----------



## CaptnBry (Aug 9, 2014)

This is about the shortest and truest advice I've ever seen from Experienced to all Newbies; well done, Sir.



TQA said:


> Solarwindsailor, here are a few things I have learned from 14 years cruising the first 7 on your sort of budget.
> 
> First of all at the bottom end of the market there are a great many boats around and not that many buyers. Some boats have sat for years and have a lot of deferred maintenance, factor this in carefully but a boat that is green on the outside and black on the inside could be cleaned up and new seat covers made on a 25 dollar Goodwill sewing machine sitting under a palm tree. Look for a good running engine preferably a diesel walk away from any boat needing a new engine. A good mast is essential rigging and sails are consumables. Rerigging a boat is not a big deal at $2 a foot for the wire. Norseman fittings can be reused.There are a lot of used hank on headsails around at low prices so although a roller furler is a nice thing to have you can cruise happily with hank ons. Don't get fixated on a particular boat or make almost any boat will do if it is in reasonable condition.
> 
> ...


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

copacabana said:


> A mask and snorkle (30 bucks?) is all you need to maintain your bottom. It's easy to dive and scrub a hull if the water is warm enough. I can't imagine lugging scuba gear around just for that purpose.


I did a couple "dives" on my boat this year.

Got a lesson about the little shrimp that hang onto the bottom - I climbed out of the boat and looked down - 100's of little brown squrming things all over me and the cockpit. I freaked out until I figured out what they were and that they were harmless. But weird none the less.

For me it's pretty easy. I throw on a lifejacket and don't have any need to dive. I can get the waterline and 2-3' down with the handled brush as well as the prop, all without having to put my head under or use a mask.

Pretty quick and easy on a hot day and it makes a big difference on appearance to get the skum off the waterline.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

UnionPacific said:


> You can install a new kubota engine for under $5K all in. Engines do not have to be marine retrofitted, you can use a keel cooler, and ceramic coatings.


Do you have any blogs or magazine articles detailing this process?

Tell me more about ceramic coatings please?


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

davidpm said:


> Do you have any blogs or magazine articles detailing this process?
> 
> Tell me more about ceramic coatings please?


No, sorry. When our engine needs done, this is how I will do it.

Buy a rebuilt kabota engine.
however big you need
Gehl V2203 Kubota Diesel Engine 2203 | eBay

I would reuse the transmission, they should have the proper adapter for common engines sold thru dealers.

Exhaust manifold, from beta marine." Hello, I cracked my exhaust manifold, I need a replacement, its how much? ok, I will send a check " 
OR do a dry exhaust. A dry exhaust can be done, and has been done. There are write ups on it.

keel cooler,
Marine Keel Coolers for Heat Dissipation

You will need engine mounts, but thats up to what boat you have.

Thats it. you now have a perfect 5000-7000 hour engine.
you could also do this with other skid steer engines.
I would prefer a skidsteer engine because I used them myself.
We run skidsteer's all day at wide open throttle, and I typically load them to the point of stalling 6 or 7 times a day  have not killed one yet, and I have 1000's of hours of seat time.

EDIT: sorry, ceramic coatings are applied inside the exhaust pipes, thou I would do outside too in a boat, to keep the heat inside the pipe. Its not 100% effective, but it can also protect a wet system from corrosion, or so it would seem.


----------

